# Turbo Install Has Begun



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Well thanks to everyone again for their help. cams are broken in.. car ran great.. cept for that leakin throttle body gasket but no biggie.. so today ive started the turbo install.. should be fun.. can teflon tape be used with oil? i wanna make sure i don't have any leaks.. ..the only thing i am waiting for rigt now is my exhaust..which im gonna have meinike by me make me one. with a flowmaster muffler.. ( i can't stand those coffee can mufflers) can i drive the car afterwards with just the downpipe to the muffler shop safely?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Use teflon paste.You can drive without the exhaust but you're risking getting pulled over because of the noise. Good luck with your install and take your time. Do it right the first time.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

As stated it will be fine to drive, jst loud. Fix that TB gaket, as I told you in a PM you can use RTV if you do not have the gasket yet....


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> As stated it will be fine to drive, jst loud. Fix that TB gaket, as I told you in a PM you can use RTV if you do not have the gasket yet....


thanks wes.. i got ur message.. in fact i called up carquest..and they had it the next day.. and its exactly the right gasket.. the one i got from nissan.. was crap..which i am very surprised at.. but they will be hearing from me later.


----------

